# How mush $$$ to better OPPO in a Pre-Amp?



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

You know most every review I have read about the new OPPO disc player’s have one statement in common; and that is ‘’ unless you have the latest greatest processors and D2A’s on board your pre-amp take to out of your system and use the OPPO’s in its place.”

Well this is all well and good and I am proud that OPPO has included such quality design in my new disc player. 
But for those of us that might still like to have a dedicated pre-amp in their system; what is out there that would rival or better the OPPO’s capabilities at a reasonable price? 

I would go as far as $2000.00 as an investment but I am all about more for less and have never been badge influenced.

Thanks for any suggestions, REP


----------



## dramitpc (May 11, 2013)

What about room correction system like audyssey? Plz correct me I'd I am wrong.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oppo, makes a great player. That said I dont think audibly you could ever really tell a difference on the sound quality of its DAs over ones that come in most mid to hi end receivers.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you would be hard presses to find a unit that would give you a significant, "perceiveable" picture/sound improvement. 

Using the Oppo does not keep you from using your pre-amp, it will just pass the signal which is already processed.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The video processing of the Oppo ais also great but many receivers with the HQV video processing will do just as good a job.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

rpearson said:


> You know most every review I have read about the new OPPO disc player’s have one statement in common; and that is ‘’ unless you have the latest greatest processors and D2A’s on board your pre-amp take to out of your system and use the OPPO’s in its place.”


You didn't read that in my reviews.

Also, you need to distinguish between the excellent 103 and the 105 with its superior DACs.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Kal Rubinson said:


> You didn't read that in my reviews.
> 
> Also, you need to distingquish between the excellent 103 and the 105 with its superior DACs.


??? and I have the 105.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

rpearson said:


> ??? and I have the 105.


Unless you need decoding that the 105 cannot do easily (e.g., cable box), get a Parasound P7.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

A preamp can give you a lot more flexibility than using the Oppo directly to your amp. I don't believe the Oppo has any equalization/room correction nor DSP capabilities, nor analog source capabilities.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Unless you need decoding that the 105 cannot do easily (e.g., cable box), get a Parasound P7.


Suggestions are what I am after but unless I looked at a bad source the P-7 streets for just under $2000.00. This leaves me to wonder; what does it do that the Emotiva doesn't at nearly a quarter of the price?


----------

